# Powertap question



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought a used powertap on ebay. I am trying to use it with Power Agent and I am having problems. Power Agent says that it won't work with wired units from before 2002. The hub and the head unit are both yellow. The cradle is a serial one hooked up with a USB adapter. 
I can use the powerlink 1.04 software that I recived with the powertap so I know the links all work. Before I beat my brains out trying to get Power Agent to work is the a way to tell the year of tbe unit?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

maybe by checking under tools for firmware update?


----------

